# Halloween Pumpkin Competition



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Seen this on another site (shout out to Just Kampers) and think its an excellent idea

We want you to design and carve up a Halloween Pumpkin and upload photo of it (with you in the picture to verify you did it and didn't download the image from somewhere instead  ) to our competition photo gallery

Obviously a motorhome related pumpkin shape would be ideal but any innovative ideas are also ok 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=98082

We can then vote on the best and the winner gets either a subscription (or renewal)

Will open the competition for voting on November 1st for 1 week

Images such as the below for example


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just a quick bump as obviously a day or so to go

I am off out after Izzy 5th Birthday party today to go buy the biggest Pumpkin i can to carve up


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well sat down with the girls and put this together yesterday 










Izzy, Sophia and myself did it but the girls were a little tired out from Izzys' 5th Birthday party lol



Here is MKI with a person onboard


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That is so cool, scares me! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

8O Brilliant ..... 

it would make a good awning light.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like you are going to win Nuke, enjoy your free subscription :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol ah well there is still time for a late entry, if not my girls enjoyed making it with me


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Nuke,

It certainly would deserve to win

An excellent pumpkin

Looks great

Aldra


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have one to enter but it doesn't have me in the pic due to my deformity plus its on me phone and have no idea how to get it off phone onto here!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go on Carol we will believe you, that is if you can get a picture of it on

detailed descriptions will not be entered :lol: :lol: :lol:

I intend to eat mine, otherwise I just know I would have won 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My entry , I know its not much . 8) Can't pu myself in the pic as I've got stuck in Invisibility Mode :?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol where is your picture with it in your hand then


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> lol where is your picture with it in your hand then


Where's my Photoshop software/


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

This is my entry he is an Anti Halloween Pumpkin! He is against the exploitation of pumpkins as objects of fear and ridicule!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> This is my entry he is an Anti Halloween Pumpkin! He is against the exploitation of pumpkins as objects of fear and ridicule!


Blimey!! A naked pumpkin 8O WooHoo!!! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right carol

You win, looks like mine I could eat that one

Pumpkin soup delicious :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

